# Stuck Brake



## rickinla (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a 2 yr old JD 3320 Shuttle-shift that the brakes have started sticking on lately. It happens when the tractor has been running for a while and I can tell because when I take it out of gear or press the clutch, the tractor stops immediately as if I pressed the brake pedals. If I turn it off and come back to it in a couple of hours the brakes are no longer stuck. The Service Manager at the local JD dealer suggested that I check the cables for corrosion and spray with Liquid Wrench. I'm looking for other ideas since I have doubts about corrosion on the cables.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Rick! Almost sounds to me like there is air in the brake system and as the tractor runs over time and heat builds up in the brake fluid, the air bubble(s) expand and put pressure on the brakes. When you let the tractor set for a few hours, everything cools off, the air contracts and releases the brake pressure. 

Have you tried bleeding the brake system?


----------



## rickinla (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, I've not tried bleeding the brake system, I guess I'll have to figure out how to do that. I did spray all connections and cables today, I didn't notice any corrosion.


----------

